# difference between a TCD648250B and TCD648250



## Hi8 (Mar 6, 2002)

Does anyone know the difference?

there seems to be one, at lease from the DVRUpgrade - InstantCake purchase?


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Was it the glow remote???


----------



## Hi8 (Mar 6, 2002)

Soapm said:


> Was it the glow remote???


 not sure but on DVRUpgrade they have a different Hard Drive InstantCake CD for each model ??? wouldn't think that's just for a remote.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Hi8 said:


> not sure but on DVRUpgrade they have a different Hard Drive InstantCake CD for each model ??? wouldn't think that's just for a remote.


My input was just a SWAG... Didn't realize they had different images???


----------

